# WARNING: new patches are broken for 12.0/i386



## PMc (May 15, 2019)

Do not apply 12.0-p4 on i386.
It fails to boot.  New rollout is coming.





__





						12.0-RELEASE-p4 kernel panic on i386 boot
					





					lists.freebsd.org


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 16, 2019)

I had the same issue on amd64 for my personal server. Interestingly, my laptop upgraded just fine.


----------



## zirias@ (May 16, 2019)

amd64 worked fine for me on all machines, one server where I directly added current CPU microcode and `hw.mds_disable=1` with efi boot, one desktop (legacy BIOS) and one notebook (efi) with no additional actions (AMD processors) -- all installed from /usr/src / /usr/obj built on the server. I wonder what could be different in your case ....


----------



## drhowarddrfine (May 16, 2019)

Well, I see that RELEASE-p5 came out this morning. I did freebsd-update and it worked without a hitch. Since this is supposed to only affect i386, I wonder if there is something more involved that the developers are unaware of or do I need to ask questions of my hosting provider.


----------

